# abused dogs



## ceciloop (May 4, 2016)

Hi all,
It's the beginning of May 2016 and I'm new to Lisbon and I've already noticed that pet are not considered, as in some other places, like a member of the family. I won't talk about the horror stories of lager shelters, this is something that hopefully will change in the future, even not the near future.
I live in decent neighbor and I have a yorkie/pincher mixer. I've noticed that in the building in front of me, there is a small size dog, looks like a Maltese, that lives on the balcony all the time- rain, sun, hail, wind - he's crying a lot trying to catch the attention of the people inside. I've never seen him walking outside the building. He has seldom his water bowl full, most of the time the bowl it's upside down. He's living in in own poop, as the owners don't clean it every day. Does anybody know a link for an association that is taking care of the abused dogs? I'm willing to talk to the owner and let them know that, if they want, I can take of the dog while they're at work, but I'm afraid the owner might misunderstand my good intention, as they are Portuguese. Any other suggestion? thanks for your help.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

You are quite right. Dogs here are not part of the family, especially in rural areas where they act instead of door bells. What you describe is horrendous and should be reported to the appropriate authorities. As a non dog lover I am afraid I cannot direct you to them but I am sure other people will. Why people like your neighbours have a dog is beyond me. Trying to protect against burglars coming in from the balcony? (I am joking) Good luck with your endeavours.


----------



## danieldavies (Apr 6, 2016)

> A new email address ([email protected]) has been launched by Lisbon PSP police offering citizens an easy way to report cases of animal abuse and abandonment. The 21POLICIA telephone line (217654242) is already available for this purpose.


Lisbon PSP launches animal abuse mailbox | Portugal Resident on July 24, 2015


----------



## ceciloop (May 4, 2016)

Thanks Daniel, I'll give it a try. Have a great day!


----------



## danieldavies (Apr 6, 2016)

You are welcome! Please keep us updated on the matter - would be good if there is a happy ending.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Of course.. Don't blame Portugal (I said it) but everywhere in the World. BLAME HUMAN BEING. Sometimes, I am ashamed to be human being and human being is disgusting. Why ? Because they are HORRIBLE to sweet animals! SIGHING!


----------

